# Bought a cherryhead from “tortoise town”



## Makijoy (Jul 26, 2020)

I know some people have had bad experiences, and some have had decent ones, but because of cherryhead tortoises selling out quickly, I ordered one from tortoise town. So Incase that doesn’t work out, how do I find a breeder I can trust through this forum? Do I just post like this? Or is there a way for me to find breeders? Are there anyone breeding well started baby tortoises? I am located in Maryland, humidity here in the summer is pretty high.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!

First, I hope that you won't need this info! I sincerely hope that your baby will be healthy.

We have a vendor's list, with comments from members who have used their services. Here's the link.






Tortoise Vendor Reviews


Share feedback on tortoise-related vendors like breeders, feed and reptile supply companies




www.tortoiseforum.org





At the moment, I can't think of anyone who breeds redfoot. Let's ask @ZEROPILOT and @Toddrickfl1 if they know. If your heart isn't set on a cherryhead, we have breeders who breed different species of tortoise.

Is the one you've ordered a hatchling or a bit older? Do you want to know what happens to these babies? I'll post the link...your choice whether or not you read it.






"Hatchling Failure Syndrome"


I've heard this term for many years and I don't like it. Its a way to excuse our ignorance and failure. I will agree that an occasional hatchling is born that is just not going to make it no matter what anybody does, but MOST of them, if they make it full term and hatch, SHOULD survive and...




tortoiseforum.org





When your baby comes (or maybe you already have it), please post some pictures, along with its weight in grams. We love pictures of babies!


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 26, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Hi, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> First, I hope that you won't need this info! I sincerely hope that your baby will be healthy.
> 
> ...


Thank you! It hasn’t come yet, I haven’t received anything but the order confirmation email. I hope everything’s alright, I figured since it’s summer, and the seller is basically a neighboring state, it might be okay!


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 26, 2020)

I will send I picture. When it comes.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Yikes, if it's not too late see if you can cancel the order. Tortoise town has a terrible reputation for sending sick or misrepresented animals. You probably won't even receive a true Cherry head. I got my Cherry from Tortstork. Also check out Southern Reptiles, he has a Facebook page. I can highly recommend both these breeders.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 26, 2020)

I think @allegraf breeds cherryheads


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 26, 2020)

Do you already have your enclosure set up? Getting your new baby off to a good start is critical wherever it comes from...but especially if it’s already compromised..


----------



## Ink (Jul 26, 2020)

I bought my Western Hermann from tortoise town. They kept putting me off on when my tortoise was going to ship. I called them everyday sometimes twice a day if no one called me back for a day or four. I too have a confirmation number, and it took them about 5 months to ship him out. I would keep on them. Gilbert is doing great he is 3 or 4 years old now. Good luck. I wish I knew better and ordered from someone on tortoise forum.


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 26, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> Do you already have your enclosure set up? Getting your new baby off to a good start is critical wherever it comes from...but especially if it’s already compromised..


Yes I am setting everything up ahead of time, I might order a humidifier through amazon since they have better reviews. If not, the humidity around where I live is already 85% and up... yesterday it was 100% all day. Getting some substrate too. Is zoomed Reptile substrate okay?


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 26, 2020)

Ink said:


> I bought my Western Hermann from tortoise town. They kept putting me off on when my tortoise was going to ship. I called them everyday sometimes twice a day if no one called me back for a day or four. I too have a confirmation number, and it took them about 5 months to ship him out. I would keep on them. Gilbert is doing great he is 3 or 4 years old now. Good luck. I wish I knew better and ordered from someone on tortoise forum.


Wtf?? When did you order him that nuts! I’m glad he’s doing good!


----------



## g4mobile (Jul 26, 2020)

Makijoy said:


> I know some people have had bad experiences, and some have had decent ones, but because of cherryhead tortoises selling out quickly, I ordered one from tortoise town. So Incase that doesn’t work out, how do I find a breeder I can trust through this forum? Do I just post like this? Or is there a way for me to find breeders? Are there anyone breeding well started baby tortoises? I am located in Maryland, humidity here in the summer is pretty high.


Southern Reptiles breeds cherry heads and recommended if you're still searching. He has some available now and i would check out his Instagram page.


----------



## Ink (Jul 26, 2020)

I can't recall the dates. However it took So long to get him, and they had my money. They also said I could pick him out and then that changed too. I get what they give me they said they had too many to keep track of...Sorry, who ever told me that was wrong. He was supposed to be at least to six months old ( I paid for extra for that). He was 4 1/2 to 5 months old maybe. I think that MIGHT of been his shell size. Then they didn't send the free cuddle bones they offered me, because I had waited so long. I called several times about that, and never called back. Gilbert is terrific but I would never buy from them. The website is all good reviews...and that is why I bought from them. I hope you get a great tortoise!


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2020)

Makijoy said:


> Yes I am setting everything up ahead of time, I might order a humidifier through amazon since they have better reviews. If not, the humidity around where I live is already 85% and up... yesterday it was 100% all day. Getting some substrate too. Is zoomed Reptile substrate okay?


You should not need a humidifier if your enclosure is set up correctly. Do you have a large closed chamber? Set up with the species correct lighting, and a radiant heat panel with a thermostat? Fine grade orchid bark or cypress mulch for substrate?

I would cancel that order and buy from someone who breeds and starts their babies correctly. Even putting aside the fact that you may or may not get what you order, and it may or may not be healthy, why would you want to support people like that who don't do right by tortoises? Have you read the reviews from actual customers here? There are lots of good breeders who will sell you a genuine cherry head that is healthy, started right, and not compromised in any way. They will also answer the phone and all your questions.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 26, 2020)

g4mobile said:


> Southern Reptiles breeds cherry heads and recommended if you're still searching. He has some available now and i would check out his Instagram page.


Southern Reptiles (Ryan) is also a member of this forum.
@Southernreptiles
He usually has a nice assortment of color morph Redfoot and Cherryheads.


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 27, 2020)

Tom said:


> You should not need a humidifier if your enclosure is set up correctly. Do you have a large closed chamber? Set up with the species correct lighting, and a radiant heat panel with a thermostat? Fine grade orchid bark or cypress mulch for substrate?
> 
> I would cancel that order and buy from someone who breeds and starts their babies correctly. Even putting aside the fact that you may or may not get what you order, and it may or may not be healthy, why would you want to support people like that who don't do right by tortoises? Have you read the reviews from actual customers here? There are lots of good breeders who will sell you a genuine cherry head that is healthy, started right, and not compromised in any way. They will also answer the phone and all your questions.


Well... they actually have a lot of good reviews, including video reviews of the actual products so they seem like they may be okay But I’m not gonna just assume everything is gonna be perfectly fine.... I’m not a pro zookeeper... yeah I have cypress. I don’t have a large chamber. But it doesn’t have to be large. I’ve done a lot of research on how people do this who aren’t professional tortoise keepers with high tech equipment and unlimited space... And also didn’t find this forum until the same time I already put my payment through.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 27, 2020)

Those reviews are fakes, on their website they put them in so that people will buy from them. And the pictures and videos are not of their own tortoises.


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 27, 2020)

It was video reviews from customers on YouTube who were unboxing their products. Not on their website. I know the pictures on display aren’t theirs.


----------



## turtlesteve (Jul 27, 2020)

I have never dealt personally with Tortoise Town, so I will not make any judgement on them.

The forum sees plenty of dying tortoises, mostly hatchlings, and mostly because they are started wrong. It's usually new members that join in a last ditch effort to save them. I've personally had it happen to me, as have many others. This time, there is an opportunity to avoid the risk. Just know, if you buy one that ends up failing, it's a slow death and there is nothing that can be done to stop it. 

Folks here are not trying to argue, they just don't want to see it happen again. If you do get a tortoise from them, I hope it turns out to be a healthy one. 

Steve


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 28, 2020)

Baby came in! but he might be a regular Redfoot. The plastron is mostly lighter. But he has crazy extra scutes and looks like some crazy marbling already and nice colors too. Either way it’s very unique.... I’m actually pleasantly surprised because the baby came out ready to eat and drink as soon as I unboxed him. Already looking around and very curious. I think it will more than likely be a girl. But who knows.. Anyone think of a good name? No filter on these photos


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hope yours turns out to be healthy and happy!


----------



## g4mobile (Jul 28, 2020)

Makijoy said:


> Baby came in! but he might be a regular Redfoot. The plastron is mostly lighter. But he has crazy extra scutes and looks like some crazy marbling already and nice colors too. Either way it’s very unique.... I’m actually pleasantly surprised because the baby came out ready to eat and drink as soon as I unboxed him. Already looking around and very curious. I think it will more than likely be a girl. But who knows.. Anyone think of a good name? No filter on these photos
> View attachment 301389
> View attachment 301390
> View attachment 301391


Happy to see it’s doing well so far. Based on your picture, I would suggest you change the water dish to a small clay plant saucer that’s shallow and easy to get in and out of. Keep the temperature and humidity above 80. 80/80%. Good luck and you will find great information on this forum. Keep us updated!


----------



## saleena.lewis (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm a little late to the conversation but I have a redfoot (close to a cherry head) and I got him from shadows reptile located in florida. I know that on occasion he also has cherry heads. He is an amazing breeder and he really cares for his animals, I would look into his website (shadowsreptiles.com)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 28, 2020)

That does appear to be a Cherryhead 
And the fact that he has an appetite is a good sign.
Hopefully he or she will thrive


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 28, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That does appear to be a Cherryhead
> And the fact that he has an appetite is a good sign.
> Hopefully he or she will thrive


I hope so!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 28, 2020)

Cute little Redfoot up there in Bel Air! Welcome to the Forum as well.


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 28, 2020)

I wish I could show the video, munching away!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Jul 28, 2020)

Very cute! Glad to see that he/she is eating. Hopefully there won’t be any problems. Best wishes!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Can you post pictures of the Plastron? I'm glad you got a Tortoise that's already eating, that's a good sign. I just looked at Tortoise Towns website and theres almost a $150 difference between their Redfoots and Cherry head Redfoots. If it were me and that's not a true Cherry I'd be bombarding them with calls and emails trying to get the difference in my money back from them.


----------



## Ink (Jul 28, 2020)

I know you have fallen in love with your tortoise...I however agree to make sure it's a true cherry head. Regardless if what you would choose to do. Take a picture of his tummy to find out and you still have time to think about getting money back or let it be. My opinion


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 28, 2020)

His nose scales look Cherryhead to me.
But I DID have recent eye surgery and a DO have a 3" screen.


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 28, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Can you post pictures of the Plastron? I'm glad you got a Tortoise that's already eating, that's a good sign. I just looked at Tortoise Towns website and theres almost a $150 difference between their Redfoots and Cherry head Redfoots. If it were me and that's not a true Cherry I'd be bombarding them with calls and emails trying to get the difference in my money back from them.


The plastron is light, So I think it’s a Redfoot with a lot of color. got about 50 dollars off when I bought it, but... it’s cute.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 28, 2020)

Makijoy said:


> The plastron is light, So I think it’s a Redfoot with a lot of color. got about 50 dollars off when I bought it, but... it’s cute.


Agree
At any rate he or she is spectacularly colorful.
Did you get money off because of the extra scutes, it being a hybrid or something else.
(Hybrid is just a guess because I've seen quite a few recently)


----------



## turtlebean (Jul 28, 2020)

Makijoy said:


> I wish I could show the video, munching away!
> View attachment 301429
> View attachment 301430


So adorable!!! I hope this little one thrives, keep us posted on your journey and welcome to the forum


----------



## VegasJeff (Jul 29, 2020)

Cool looking tortoise!


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 30, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Agree
> At any rate he or she is spectacularly colorful.
> Did you get money off because of the extra scutes, it being a hybrid or something else.
> (Hybrid is just a guess because I've seen quite a few recently)


I just found a discount code lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2020)

Makijoy said:


> I just found a discount code lol


If you end up being happy with your experience, it's only fair that you post a positive review


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 30, 2020)

I guess it’s enjoying itself?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 30, 2020)

Makijoy said:


> I guess it’s enjoying itself?
> View attachment 301743


Looking at that pic Your Tortoise definitely has some Cherry head characteristics. The Plastron may darken in the next few months.


----------



## Makijoy (Jul 30, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Looking at that pic Your Tortoise definitely has some Cherry head characteristics. The Plastron may darken in the next few months.


That would be cool


----------

